# American mink ?



## ironman172 (Apr 12, 2009)

Caught this visitor on the rings at the cabin , kinda surprised me..... thought ferret at first but after some googling appears to be a mink ??





__





American Mink


The mink is almost invariably found near water.




ohiodnr.gov


----------



## miked913 (Feb 29, 2008)

That's a longtailed weasel.

reelylivinsportfishing.com


----------



## joekacz (Sep 11, 2013)

X2 on the weasel,little killing machines.


----------



## ironman172 (Apr 12, 2009)

I believe your correct


----------



## Tom 513 (Nov 26, 2012)

In Ohio we do have Minks, I had a black mink kill some of my hens years ago, nasty little critters only left feathers


----------



## miked913 (Feb 29, 2008)

They're pretty cool to see, I have only ever caught 2 in my life. Nontarget catches in sets of other animals. I tanned 1 for the man cave, most people have never even seen 1 or know that we have them here.

reelylivinsportfishing.com


----------



## ironman172 (Apr 12, 2009)

Ring #AlwaysHome


Check out this video! I just captured it with my Ring Camera!




ring.com


----------



## Shaun69007 (Sep 2, 2009)

its a weasel as stated. I had to run a big ass mink last week coming down through my yard. I just got a 8 week old hunting beagle and wanted to make sure he didnt come back. I have a spring pond so he will be. my pup is the size of a rabbit right now. He just stood up looked at me and ran back the way he came. I got about 10 feet from him before the standoff concluded.


----------



## joekacz (Sep 11, 2013)

You can see quite a few in the western basin break walls catching small fish and leaving the bones on the rocks.


----------



## matticito (Jul 17, 2012)

Havent seen them at pymatuning in a few years, they'd try and get into my minnow bucket.


----------



## ironman172 (Apr 12, 2009)

A first for me, if you can't tell..... seen things on the rings spot light camera that I would have never seen if I didn't have it installed


----------



## miked913 (Feb 29, 2008)

Lol yeah I was surprised how many of my neighbors are just wandering the neighborhood in the middle of night!

reelylivinsportfishing.com


----------



## ironman172 (Apr 12, 2009)

Happy no 2 legged critters yet in my absence


----------



## UNCLEMIKE (Jul 23, 2014)

Reminds me of the time I witnessed a mouse family wiped out by a weasel while turkey hunting. My son was about 12. We were sitting on the ground turkey hunting next to a brush pile. Watched a mink go in the brush pile and come out a few minutes later with a mouse in its mouth. Over the next half hour we watched while he took at least six mice out of that pile. Was a blast to see, my son and I both were very entertained. I figured he must have been bringing them home to feed the family.


----------



## Muddy (May 7, 2017)

Cool. I see mink fairly often around our place, but I’ve never seen a weasel.


----------



## ironman172 (Apr 12, 2009)

It probably was investigating the numerous visits (scent) from a couple squirrels yet to be dealt with


----------



## Bassthumb (Aug 22, 2008)

Yep, they are loaded in Erie rip rap rocks. See them all the time in the summer


----------



## tudkey (Sep 24, 2014)

I believe this is a black mink. Much bigger than that.


----------



## Super G (Oct 3, 2012)

Reminds me of a friend of the family - “Uncle Dominic” - who liked to go rabbit hunting. He had a pet weasel and several beagles. I was told he’d send the weasel into the rabbit den to chase them out. I was very young but recall the stories. Anyone ever hear of that?


----------



## joekacz (Sep 11, 2013)

Use to do a lot of bunny hunting between Cadiz and Tippecanoe and Dillonville. Always heard about that type of hunting but never met anybody personally that had a weasel. One thing that I do remember is that if the weasel caught the rabbit down the hole it would be a long day to get it out of there,,so they said.


----------



## Morrowtucky Mike (May 2, 2018)

I’ve heard of people using ferrets but never weasels


----------



## miked913 (Feb 29, 2008)

We had a ferret when I was a kid and heard those stories, so my brother and I took ours rabbit hunting, put it down a hole, it sounded like a little freight train was coming out the hole and my brother shot the rabbit about 3' from the hole. The ferret came out 2 seconds later, grabbed the rabbit and backed right back in the hole before he could get it. We waited for ever, no ferret. We left went back home figured it was gone forever. Went back later in the day and he was just sitting there outside of the hole.

reelylivinsportfishing.com


----------



## joekacz (Sep 11, 2013)

You are exactly correctamundo it was a ferret they were talking about to use for the hunt but like I said I never met anybody personally that had one.


----------



## joekacz (Sep 11, 2013)

miked913 said:


> We had a ferret when I was a kid and heard those stories, so my brother and I took ours rabbit hunting, put it down a hole, it sounded like a little freight train was coming out the hole and my brother shot the rabbit about 3' from the hole. The ferret came out 2 seconds later, grabbed the rabbit and backed right back in the hole before he could get it. We waited for ever, no ferret. We left went back home figured it was gone forever. Went back later in the day and he was just sitting there outside of the hole.
> 
> reelylivinsportfishing.com


Mike was that the only time that you tried that? It had to be a blast!!


----------



## miked913 (Feb 29, 2008)

Yeah that was it. We were too afraid we'd lose our pet after bgg that.

reelylivinsportfishing.com


----------



## privateer (Apr 26, 2012)

miked913 said:


> We had a ferret when I was a kid and heard those stories, so my brother and I took ours rabbit hunting, put it down a hole, it sounded like a little freight train was coming out the hole and my brother shot the rabbit about 3' from the hole. The ferret came out 2 seconds later, grabbed the rabbit and backed right back in the hole before he could get it. We waited for ever, no ferret. We left went back home figured it was gone forever. Went back later in the day and he was just sitting there outside of the hole.
> 
> reelylivinsportfishing.com


do they make a ferret muzzle. that's what you need... ha ha ha


----------



## c. j. stone (Sep 24, 2006)

I found a mink DOR, unmarked.. Had it mounted, beauty! Have a pond with many tracks in the mud. Must be a lot of them around. Will post pic if I can.


----------



## miked913 (Feb 29, 2008)

Caught 1 yesterday in a cage trap I've been trying to catch the muskrats in that are eating my garden. Small female, meaner than a rattle snake!









reelylivinsportfishing.com


----------



## Saugeye Tom (Oct 6, 2010)

Had a friend who used his Albino ferret this way


----------



## ironman172 (Apr 12, 2009)

I need to set a couple traps when down there


----------



## c. j. stone (Sep 24, 2006)

Bit late but here’s a picture of our mink. Grand kids call him “Mr. Mink”!


----------

